# fregar / to mop



## VenusEnvy

Tengo un problema, gente. Quería saber cómo se dice "mop" en español, como limpiar el suelo con limpieza (se puede decir eso, o tendría que decir "producto para la limpieza"?....) y agua. Recordé sobre las discrepancias que teníamos sobre qué dicen en cada país, y el diccionario también.

Creo que lo tengo entendido así:
En Cuba, se dice trapear, pasar un trapo, pasar un trapeador.
En México, se dice tallar o trapear también.
En Puerto Rico, se dice mapear o pasar el mapo.
Laura: ¿No debería ser m*o*pear?

Pero, sigo con la misma duda por el diccionario.  Se supone que tenga una voz, y no puedo evitar el hecho que el diccionario da _fregar_ para significar _mop_, aunque nadie lo había traducido así. ¿Quizás se lo pueda usar así solamente cuando sigue la palabra "suelo"? De hecho, todos estaban de acuerdo de que _fregar_ NO significaba _mop_. 
¿Tal vez una traducción más adecuada sería _scrub_? Creo que mi pregunta viene de lo que dice el diccionario. 
Si nadie usa _fregar_ para significar _mop_, ¿Se debería cambiar el diccionario? Mejor, ¡pido a alguien que usa _fregar_ para significar _mop_ que hable!


Siento por haber preguntado DE NUEVO, pero sintetizar las ideas y los significados así me ayuda a entender.

Espero que haya hablado claramente. Si no, o si he cometido unos errores, corríjanme, por favor. ¡Gracias de antemano, gente!


----------



## emarianna

Fregar lo utilizamos en España..., yo viví allí y la gente dice fregar para significar "to mop".  Hope this helps a little


----------



## Henrik Larsson

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Si nadie usa _fregar_ para significar querer decir _mop_



Por supuesto que se usa FREGAR para querer decir mop.

Fregar se usa con el suelo (también con los platos). Es muy frecuente (al menos en España). 
Para mí MOP sí es FREGAR. Tallar, trapear y mopear me suenan MUY raro, raro, raro. 
Si vas a España y usas una palabra de esas, la gente te mirará con cara extraña. 
Para fregar el suelo, no creo que sirva SCRUB, eso sería mas bien FROTAR, que se usa para indicar que quieres quitar algo duro e incrustado usando por ejemplo, un trapo.

O sea que si dijeras FREGAR EL SUELO, sonaría perfecto (al menos e*n* España).


----------



## VenusEnvy

Henrik y emarianna: ¡Gracias por responderme! Quizá solo porque no había nadie de España en el hilo en que discutíamos la palabra, no me sentía bien con el uso de ella. Ahora, me siento mejor. Ahora, todo va bien en el mundo.  

Gracias por responder. ¿Quién lo habría imaginado que habría tanta variedad entre los países sobre "mop"? 
Sin embargo, agradezco las aportaciones.


----------



## GiggLiden

Fwiw, Venus (for what it's worth).
Taken straight out of my biggg dictionary:
nouns: la fregona; la mopa (for floor); el estropaj*o* (for dishes)
verbs:  trapear; fregar (the floor); limpiar (to clean up).

P.S.: I've never heard anyone mopping up the ceiling.

Best regards. (And I hope I did it right this time.)


----------



## Javier-Vega

De hecho, en México aparte de "trapear" y "tallar" también se dice "fregar" como sinónimo. 

El único problema es que "fregar" puede tener otros significados, a veces rudos. 
Tiene el significado también de "molestar" ("no me estes fregando"="stop annoying me"). 
Por eso hay que tener un poco de cuidado para que no haya malos entendidos, pero sí se usa para decir "to mop" también.


----------



## fsabroso

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> De hecho, en Mexico aparte de "trapear" y "tallar" tambien se dice "fregar" como sinonimo.
> 
> El unico problema es que "fregar" puede tener otros significados, a veces rudos. Tiene el significado tambien de "molestar" ("no me estes fregando"="stop annoying me"). Por eso hay que tener un poco de cuidado para que no haya malos entendidos, pero si se usa para decir "to mop" tambien.



Hola,

Aquí Javier tiene razón, si bien fregar y trapear tienen el mismo significado, según el lugar varian sus usos.

En el caso de Perú, se usa mucho la palabra "fregar" por "molestar", y para limpiar los pisos usamos el *trapeador *y *trapeamos*.


----------



## Fonεtiks

En España: Fregaste el piso = you mopped the floor
En Perú: Fregaste el piso = you screwed up the floor


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Sí, en España fregamos el suelo, el baño, la cocina, la oficina, etc. 
Y a la fregona la llamamos "Mary", bueno, al menos mucha gente que conozco (Por ejemplo:. ¡Pasame la Mary que voy a fregar!), porque hace tiempo había una marca de fregonas que se llamaba así. Chau.


----------



## Alundra

Jajaja..., Mei, eso debe ser por Cataluña..., si dices en Albacete pásame la Mary, somos capaces de traerte a la vecina (que se llama Mary) jajaja...

Por esta zona yo nunca le dije Mary a la fregona, supongo que es cuestión de la zona de España donde vivas.
¿Sería Mary una marca de fregonas catalana?


----------



## Mei

Bueno, no sé hasta dónde llega el dominio de la fregona Mary pero había más gente aparte de mi padre que lo decía.

Venus, ¡no preguntes por la fregona Mary! Sólo por la fregona...   Saludos.


----------



## Alundra

Bueno, Venus, si pasas por Cataluña, seguro que dices "pásame la Mary y te entienden a la perfección"...


----------



## GiggLiden

Mil gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
¡¡¡Es "awesome" (¿increíble?) lo que se puede aprender aquí, entre gente tan amable!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Gracias a todos!   Va a quedarse en mi cabeza, pásame la fregona Mary...


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Limpiar el suelo (o piso, en Argentina) con  limpiadores/artículos o productos para la limpieza (se puede decir eso, o tendría que decir "producto para la limpieza"?....) y agua. Recordé sobre las discrepancias que teníamos sobre lo que dicen en cada país y el diccionario también.
Venus: Hice algunas correcciones.

Por acá decimos pasar el trapo, fregar, limpiar el piso. Saludos.


----------



## Whisky con ron

En Venezuela decimos "pasar coleto", y "el coleto" es el trapo con que se limpia el piso (suelo).  
El "palo" para limpiar (donde se pone el trapo) se llama haragán.  

 haragán, na. 
 (Quizá del ár. hisp. ẖará kán, excremento ha sido, dicho para descalificar a alguien). 
 1. adj. Que rehúye el trabajo. U. m. c. s. 
* 2. m. Cuba y Ven. Utensilio para fregar el suelo que consta de un palo horizontal con una goma y de un palo vertical con el que se maneja. * 

Ahí está.  En la "pequeña Venecia" si dices fregar se entiende que vas a lavar los platos.  Para dejarlo claro, pues...


----------



## borgonyon

¿Podríamos decir, entonces, que en la mayoría de latinoamérica usamos "trapeador" y "trapear"?


----------



## Heredianista

Dear members,
You can find other definitions (and idiomatic usages) of "fregar" here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8527142#post8527142
Best,
H.


----------



## «oregonian»

Fonεtiks said:


> En España: Fregaste el piso = you mopped the floor
> En Perú: Fregaste el piso = you screwed up the floor



En España no fregamos el piso, sino el suelo. Y lo de "screw up" the floor espero que haya sido una errata en vez de "scrub", porque "screw up" se refiere al otro sentido de "fregar" que explicaban más arriba (molestar...) Si le dices lo de "screw up the floor" a algún angloparlante habrá dos posibles consecuencias: que se parta de risa o que llame al manicomio.


----------



## saturne

Vivo en Cataluña y diría que rara vez he oído decir "pásame la Mary", no es una palabra de uso frecuente. Me imagino que dependerá de la zona. Creo que no te entendería nadie si vas a algún centro comercial y dices que vas a comprar una Mary.


----------



## Heredianista

*«oregonian»*, "screw up" does not mean "molestar." It means to make a mistake, to make a mess of an undertaking or situation, or to damage [someone or something]. See: 
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/american/screw-up
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=screw up
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=114732&p=7815388#post7815388
http://www.answers.com/topic/screw-up


----------



## Bevj

Vivo también en Cataluña y a menudo he oído decir 'la *Mery*' referiéndose a la fregona, también al cubo del agua.
Por cierto es Mery y no Mary y su origen es una marca comercial:
http://www.fregona.com/22.html.


----------



## «oregonian»

Heredianista said:


> *«oregonian»*, "screw up" does not mean "molestar." It means to make a mistake, to make a mess of an undertaking or situation, or to damage [someone or something]. See:
> http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/american/screw-up
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=screw up
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=114732&p=7815388#post7815388
> http://www.answers.com/topic/screw-up



Obviously. I just wanted to link the "screw up" post with a previous one. Anyway, let's leave aside platitudes like this one and not wander away from the topic of this thread, which is "Fregar/To mop".


----------



## saturne

Bevj said:


> Vivo también en Cataluña y a menudo he oído decir 'la *Mery*' referiéndose a la fregona, también al cubo del agua.
> Por cierto es Mery y no Mary y su origen es una marca comercial:
> http://www.fregona.com/22.html.


n 

Parece ser que en algún sitio le llamaban "Mary" por que salía en los años 60 "Mary Sampere" haciendo un anuncio en televisión de la fregona "Mery".

Recientemente pregunté a más de un empleado de un hipermercado de Barcelona que quería comprar una "Mary" y no hubo ni uno, que supiera de que le estaba hablando. Después les explicaba que se trataba de la fregona y todos me respondieron que era la primera vez que oían que a la fregona le llamasen "Mary"


----------



## Bevj

Concretamente tengo dos amigas que siempre hablan de 'la Mery' y las dos son de Sabadell, quizás sea una cosa muy local aunque según la publicidad está por todas partes 
Aquí por ejemplo.


----------



## sal62

Hola:
whisky con ron; el haragán de tu definición es lo que llamamos (en Argentina) secador, a juzgar por la descripción de la citada definición.
Fregar: lo usamos más para el hecho de lavar la ropa a mano, fregar = frotar la ropa con las manos, pero también lo extendemos, a los platos, y en el caso de la limpieza general de la casa, con un sentido de queja: ¡Estoy cansado/a de tanto fregar! o ¡Estuve toda la tarde friega que te friega!
saludos.


----------



## «oregonian»

sal62 said:


> Hola:
> whisky con ron; el haragán de tu definición es lo que llamamos (en Argentina) secador, a juzgar por la descripción de la citada definición.
> Fregar: lo usamos más para el hecho de lavar la ropa a mano, fregar = frotar la ropa con las manos, pero también lo extendemos, a los platos, y en el caso de la limpieza general de la casa, con un sentido de queja: ¡Estoy cansado/a de tanto fregar! o ¡Estuve toda la tarde friega que te friega!
> saludos.



En España también es muy común llamar "haragán" a la herramienta que utilizan en las piscinas para retirar el agua de las zonas de paso. En realidad es lo mismo, salvo que el extremo es un plástico más duro y alargado que permite empujar dichas capas de agua sin que se cale.


----------



## maestrad

Hola, en España decimos fregar el suelo, y el líquido que echamos en el cubo se llama el fregasuelos. En Canarias (España) también se dice fregar el piso. Lo de Mary no lo había escuchado nunca.


----------



## sal62

Solo quise aclarar que haragán no es de uso por estos lugares, de ninguna manera invalidar su uso en otros países. Para agregar más información, también usamos resfregar y refregar, también (he escuchado restregar pero no creo que sea correcta)


----------



## maestrad

Por supuesto, todas las opciones son válidas, pero conviene saber qué palabra se usa en cada sitio para que nos entiendan allí donde vayamos. En Canarias (España) se usa restregar en contextos como "niño, no te restriegues por el suelo" queriendo decir que no se arrastre por el suelo, pero no se usa para mop the floor. Nuestro idioma es muy rico.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Greetings to all,

Aquí en PR usamos la frase; 'pasarle el mapo' y también 'pasar mapo'.    

Gracias
Saludos

Mi hija menor, me acaba de informar, que tambien se usa la palabra, 'mapear' para la acción de 'mop a floor'.   (Map-making aside, by all means.)

Just telling it like it is.
Un gran saludo a todos


----------



## CARJR45

borgonyon said:


> ¿Podríamos decir, entonces, que en la mayoría de latinoamérica usamos "trapeador" y "trapear"?



S*í*, ya que en Panamá también utilizamos el término "trapeador" para la lavada o "trapeada" del piso y el verbo "fregar" cuando se lavan en el fregador de la cocina los platos y cubiertos después de una comida. 
Inclusive decimos ya trapeé o trapé el piso o ya fregué los trastos.


----------

